# Pregnant cat....



## butterfly_91886 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 16 month old tabby. I noticed today that her tummy is rounder& harder than usual & sticking out on the sides more. Her mammary glands are bigger,pink & inflammed. I have no experience with pregnant cats. I thought I felt a kitten move, but it was very light. How far along do cats have to be before I can feel them move around ? Please help.Thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You can usually feel the kittens moving around when the female is 5 weeks pregnant. If you think her mammary glands are inflammed you need to call the vet. It's a very painful condition.


----------



## butterfly_91886 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I don't mean inflamed, but very pink and soft and definitely different than a few weeks ago. They hang downward more now.


----------

